# Fancy a cruise?



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

na

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/09/07/cruise-ship-rough-seas-pa_n_707444.html?view=print

Barry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nothing shows on that link apart from the title page of the paper but no video appears.

Maybe it's my system?

Dave


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

nice relaxing holiday
forklift truck sliding around like a toy 8O


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Nothing shows on that link apart from the title page of the paper but no video appears.
> 
> Maybe it's my system?
> 
> Dave


Try putting a shilling in the meter, link works for me.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Cruise ships (and ferries) seem to be a bit blasé about not being able to secure things in case of heavy weather.

The passenger/cargo/tanker ships that I served on took it in their stride, even without stabilisers.

Every table and chair could be secured using turn-buckles that screwed into sockets in the deck. 

Do these fancy floating gin-palaces have fiddlies on the tables? Nope!

It was always fun to watch a first-tripper end up with his bowl of soup all over his shiny new uniform because he hadn't flipped up the fiddly!


----------

